# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Onderzoek naar het zorgpad bij mammacarcinoom

## Mandy Raats

Wij zijn studenten huidtherapie van de Haagse Hogeschool en voor een opdracht zijn wij op zoek naar een patiënt die voor ons enkele interviewvragen wilt beantwoorden.
Wij doen op school een project en hierbij werken we het multidisciplinair zorgpad uit van een patiënt met een litteken na mamma carcinoom. Hierbij hebben wij de opdracht gekregen om een patiënt interviewen die voor ons ca. 10 vragen wil beantwoorden over het zorgpad wat hij/zij heeft doorlopen, en de ervaringen hiermee. Het interview afnemen kan via de telefoon of via de mail en duurt max. 10 minuten. U zou ons hier heel erg mee helpen! Als u ons verder wilt helpen kunt u een mailtje sturen naar [email protected]

Alvast heel erg bedankt!
Groeten Denice, Mandy, Sadhna, Ilona en Rahime

----------

